# Ribeyes with stills



## 007bond-jb (May 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyDM65em0v4


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 30, 2007)

That's a meal fit for a Captain!!  Loves me some ribeyes.


----------



## knine (May 30, 2007)

ya i have went to Gambino's bakery before . well maybe a few times or so and then some .   

http://www.cancansys.com/~gambinos//shop/default.php


----------



## wittdog (May 30, 2007)

fine looking eats and a real nice grill to boot.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 30, 2007)

Damit Boy,

I want to see some steaks cooking on the grill next time.  


Looks good JB.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 30, 2007)

Ya missed showing them rib eyes meeting with your new grill!!!!

That one pic looked like it was fixin' to come a good rain!

LMAO @ the bomb squad!  Be sure to UTUBE  that venture for us all


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 30, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Ya missed showing them rib eyes meeting with your new grill!!!!
> 
> That one pic looked like it was fixin' to come a good rain!
> 
> LMAO @ the bomb squad!  Be sure to UTUBE  that venture for us all



Yea Joe & Cliff It started rainin & I didn't tink my 100 $ walmart cam would take a likin to no shower Sorry guys


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 30, 2007)

pit teaser


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 30, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> pit teaser



OK guys I guess steaks again tonite, Yall done twist ma arm


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 30, 2007)

JB,
instead of finishin the taters off in the oven, wrap em in foil and throw em on the grill, as long as you got it started.....that's what....ARE YOU LISTENIN TO ME BOY? that's what I do


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 30, 2007)

JB, great job. Thanks for pics in case we don't have time for the flicks!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 30, 2007)

I'M WAITN BOY!


----------



## john a (May 31, 2007)

Good looking steak, nice and rare just as I like it. WHERE'S MINE???


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 31, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> dang, how many people did that feed.


1 fat cajun


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 31, 2007)

Them plates are goood looking !


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Diva Q (May 31, 2007)

yur not fat yur well fed and fluffy.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 31, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> yur not fat yur well fed and fluffy.


Thanks Diva  
 An I kin cook, wash dishes, do cloths, mop de flow, No windows, Make the grocerys, (go grocery shoppin) Did I mention cook?


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":257dqsdz]yur not fat yur well fed and fluffy.


Thanks Diva  
 An I kin cook, wash dishes, do cloths, mop de flow, No windows, Make the grocerys, (go grocery shoppin) Did I mention cook?[/quote:257dqsdz]

?? Laundry??


----------



## TheCook (Jun 2, 2007)

Is that Paul Perdon (sp)?


----------

